# Renaissance Art is either incredibly beautiful or incredibly derpy (thread contains blasphemy)



## rexbobcat (Aug 19, 2015)

So I went to an art museum last week....

"Lord, please deliver this ugly-as-sin baby from its Benjamin Button disease. Amen."





"I tried to give my baby up for adoption before I got the lobotomy, but nobody would take him because he has the eyebrows of a Disney villain."




When you have to attend your Lord and Savior's crucifixion but you're high as hell.




I'm sure all of these are blasphemous but c'mon, you have to admit these paintings, without any context, are entertaining to look at....for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## weepete (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup


----------

